# 1911 Trigger action kit



## jayd (Dec 12, 2010)

I found a trigger action kit for a 1911 that reduces trigger pull to 3.5#. It includes a travel adjustable trigger, hammer, sear/main spring, milled sear and extracter. The kit uses John Masen parts with Brownells springs, would this be a good kit to install? The cost is about 50.00, much less than most I've found. I don't know what the factory tigger pull is on my Springfield, is it worth it?


----------

